# Steam Fatal Error: Failed to load module steamui.so



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 5, 2022)

İ tried to repair linux-steam-utils by myself and i deleted the files in  .steam then tried to reinstall. Later i encounter this error Fatal Error: Failed to load module steamui.so


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 5, 2022)

İ tried many things to solve this problem.

```
Downloading Steam...
fetch: http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/pool/steam/s/steam/steam_1.0.0.74.tar.gz: Not Found
/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:33:in `set_up_file': Failed to create/download steam_1.0.0.74.tar.gz (RuntimeError)
 from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:51:in `block (2 levels) in <main>'
 from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:31:in `set_up_file'
 from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:49:in `block in <main>'
 from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:47:in `chdir'
 from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install:47:in `<main>'
The next error is this
```


----------

